# Scheduled W-EMT Upgrade



## thatJeffguy (May 5, 2010)

I'll be taking my W-EMT upgrade shortly.

The class is taught under the Wilderness Medical Associates program in Kentucky via backcountryrescue.com.  Anyone have any workings with those folks before?  I'm trying to get my text books before I go so I'll be able to study ahead some.  Any thoughts or words of wisdom?


----------



## WildSally (May 6, 2010)

I don't know a ton, but WMA is one of the big three wilderness medicine schools in the US- WMA, WMI (Wilderness Medicine Institute, through NOLS), and SOLO (Stonehearth Open Learning Opportunities).  I don't know about WMA, but NOLS and SOLO have different stances on reading ahead.  NOLS encourages it, on the grounds that there's alot of reading to do, and SOLO discourages it, on the grounds that you'll probably want to learn it experientially in class first so you'll have an easier time understanding what you're reading.  

I'm also getting my WEMT cert this summer, but with SOLO.  Let me know how you like WMA, and good luck!


----------



## Roam (Jul 3, 2010)

I recieved my W-EMT through WMI (NOLS) and I would always encourage reading ahead. The information is the same for PT assessments and TX that is experienced in EMT-B. I have not dealt with WMA but certainly it is a good program.


----------



## EMTaylor (Feb 12, 2016)

thatJeffguy said:


> I'll be taking my W-EMT upgrade shortly.
> 
> The class is taught under the Wilderness Medical Associates program in Kentucky via backcountryrescue.com.  Anyone have any workings with those folks before?  I'm trying to get my text books before I go so I'll be able to study ahead some.  Any thoughts or words of wisdom?



Did you end up going through with this course? I'm looking into the same course and I'm wondering what you thought of it. Mostly, is it worth it? As in paying that much money for a continued education course that you may not use in your daily job.


----------

